# Sock sweater



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I've heard that you can make chi sweaters out of socks. How do you do that?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I've always made mine out of sweatshirt sleeves, but I think for a sock you use the part that would go around your ankle as the the neck part for the sweater. Cut the toe part off, so it's like a tube, then cut holes for the dogs front legs. You might want to hold your sock up to the dog before you cut the arm holes to sort of get an idea where to cut.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I made one for Gracie. I used the sock opening as the neck hole. The toe end is the back end of the sweater. I just cut it off at the length that I wanted. I hemmed it on one to keep it from raveling, and I sewed some lace to another. I cut the leg holes where the heel of the sock is. The curve in the heel area fits the curve in the chest really well. 
I've also seen it done the opposite way, with the toe area being cut for a neck hole, and the sock opening being the end of the the sweater. Just play with it. It's easy to make dozens of sweaters that way!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Thanks. I will try it, I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's first sweater was a sock. I just used the opening of the sock as the neck, and cut it off at the ankle, then put two small holes towards the front for her arms. Here's a picture of it:









It's very easy, I made it in about ten seconds


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

M-i-c-k-e-y M-o-u-s-e ... How cute.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

That mickey mouse sweater is soo cute! i think im going to have to make one


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I never thought about that. What a great idea. I was looking for a way to have loads of clothes for Princess without blowing my sad budget. That is a fabulous idea.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I tried with the sweater on Lola, she hates it. So I will try my luck with Sonni and Raven.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

What a neat idea, i have never heard of it. Looks cute


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi hated them too ... I think almost all dogs will hate sweaters at first, but they get used to wearing them. Do you live somewhere that gets cold in the winter? Because if so she will have to wear them anyway, may as well get used to it now


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

u have to get them used to wearing clothes gradually and most of them hate it at first anyway, Twig certainly did graduallly increase the time per day they wear the sweater and they will get used to it. If its really cold in the winter where u are they will def need something as they are very prone to cold


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

Demi has always loved wearing her cloths, but I think she had a Diva within her. She has so many cloths, by husband said if I brought home any more, he is gonna throttle me!


----------

